# Podcast: Boxing Life Stories with Tris Dixon...



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143928274030157826
https://trisdixon.podomatic.com/


----------



## emallini (Sep 2, 2014)

I like his muscles


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146473170896949248


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149012828432609281


----------



## ORG83 (Sep 22, 2014)

This thread and Tris Dixon himself deserve way more love. This podcast is quality and I’d expect nothing less from a true devotee to the sport.

Thanks for getting me onto it, I’m useless and never would have found it on my own on account of being an actual technology retard.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Can you get this on YouTube.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Thanks for bringing this to my attention @wesshaw1985

I had heard Tris Dixon's name mentioned previously but for some reason must have failed to find his podcasts.

I have listened to about the first 20 minutes of Dixon's interview with Joe Calzaghe and it is brilliant. Will finish it later on when I have time.

Plan on listening to the Steve Collins one next.


----------



## DarkForces (May 23, 2018)

ive listened to booth, johnny nelson, glenn mccorry and currently listening to dave coldwell. some amazing stories and finding out loads i didnt know before. i think Tris is such a good interviewer im suprised these podcasts dont have more exposure


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Dominic Ingle one is vey good too.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Lilo said:


> Dominic Ingle one is vey good too.


Listening to the Joe Calzaghe one. He said that prior to the Roy Jones fight :

"I knew this was my last fight. My hands were gone. My elbow. My wrists. My back. I was starting to cut corners in training. I even counted the rounds down in the fight."

"But would I have fought again if Roy had beaten me? Off course I would."


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Read his The Road to Nowhere book.

Exemplary.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

Really good podcast. Have listened to about 75% of them and each interview is different and interesting. 

Lots of stories I hadn't heard before, like Glen McCrory driving about havana with a gun-toting, tanked-up Felix Savon. 

Last one I listened to was Dave Coldwell. Talks about his difficult childhood, early boxing career, the ingle gym, Johnny Nelson, his current bad run, and... His littering habit! 
It's actually a good listen, I also realised I must have seen him box live at the Tyson fight at hampden when I was a kid.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Trail said:


> Read his The Road to Nowhere book.
> 
> Exemplary.


Glad you reminded me about that one. Almost bought it a while back. Must get around to doing it.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The Steve Collins pod was a good listen. His comments on Freddie Roach were particularly interesting.


----------



## Gman157 (Sep 28, 2017)

Not been a fan of the sheer volume of podcasts around but this is a class apart. Some great stories and insight rather than the majority which are just fans moaning about Eddie hearn.

Ian darke one was great. Only one I have found shit so far was dominic ingle who just seemed as dull as dishwater with very little insight or anecdotes. Just a bit of a boring geezer.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151199408492556288


----------



## paul12342 (Jan 14, 2013)

Listened to the Richard Towers one earlier.....one of the most mental stories I’ve ever heard


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The Darren Barker pod was extremely good. I think it went for nearly 2 hours and barely a dull moment. 

Dixon continues to impress me with his interviewing style.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

Agreed, Darren Barker is well worth a listen. Seems a good bloke and he has a lot to say. I was interested to hear about the Sturm fight from his point of view. 

Looking forward to Richard Towers, will prob listen to it after the Ian Darke one.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Bob Weaver said:


> Agreed, Darren Barker is well worth a listen. Seems a good bloke and he has a lot to say. I was interested to hear about the Sturm fight from his point of view.
> 
> Looking forward to Richard Towers, will prob listen to it after the Ian Darke one.


Barker is probably lucky to have survived the period immediately after the death of his brother. Went completely off the rails in the US.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

paul12342 said:


> Listened to the Richard Towers one earlier.....one of the most mental stories I've ever heard


Did you believe it all?


----------



## paul12342 (Jan 14, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


> Did you believe it all?


He's obviously got into some trouble in the past as you can google it, but yeah their were parts where I felt he may be embellishing it some what. He made Sheffield sound like an episode of Gomorrah. Surely it's not that mad?


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

paul12342 said:


> He's obviously got into some trouble in the past as you can google it, but yeah their were parts where I felt he may be embellishing it some what. He made Sheffield sound like an episode of Gomorrah. Surely it's not that mad?


No doubt he's been in trouble.
But his stories did seem a tad overy the top in parts.
The Brendan Ingle/Dave Allen story about Allen "blowing bubbles" seemed quite timely...


----------



## paul12342 (Jan 14, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


> No doubt he's been in trouble.
> But his stories did seem a tad overy the top in parts.
> The Brendan Ingle/Dave Allen story about Allen "blowing bubbles" seemed quite timely...


Also the part where Tris Dixon kept saying that it all sounded a bit crazy but he had googled some of the people Richard knew etc sounded like Tris may of felt it sounded like Richard may of been a little economical with the truth in places!!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Towers was an interesting listen but I have little doubt he has embellished on some of his experiences.

He claimed he had faced attempted murder charge after attempted murder charge after attempted murder charge, and I find that hard to believe.

I am also surprised, with his jail time and criminal rap sheet, that he has been able to one, travel and two, work with children.

Not sure what the case is in the UK, but in Australia, to work with children you need a Working With Children ID card and to get one you need police checks completed. In Australia, Towers would never be granted one of those cards. No chance whatsoever.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

Listened to Towers. I am not really into gangland stuff, but it was interesting. 

There are more people living that sort of life than you would hope. I grew up in a crap area where there was a lot of violent crime. Mostly teenagers stabbing each other, but also some proper gangsters. 

I can believe a lot of the stuff did happen, (these things do), but I also know a lot of these guys talk rubbish. Reputation means a lot to them, most are a bit touched in the head, and they believe their own hype more than most. 

Every one of the guys you get on those Danny Dyer shows talk as if they are a cross between Rocky and rambo and have murdered whole squads of folk with their bare hands. Got to take it with a pinch of salt.


----------



## cam2010 (Jul 29, 2013)

Bob Weaver said:


> Listened to Towers. I am not really into gangland stuff, but it was interesting.
> 
> There are more people living that sort of life than you would hope. I grew up in a crap area where there was a lot of violent crime. Mostly teenagers stabbing each other, but also some proper gangsters.
> 
> ...


You know!


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

cam2010 said:


> You know!


 Ha, I wasn't mixing with the cast of Snatch, just the normal teenage stuff for anyone who has grown up in the rough bit of a city. You do know people though.

Was glad to be out of it. My current area is all hipster barbers, artisan bakeries and pop-up art galleries. I'm soft as anything now.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Listened to the Ben Davison pod and enjoyed it more than I thought I would.

In an interesting disclosure, Davison revealed what happened to some of Tyson Fury's weight. I won't spoil it for you.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154262815798190080


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

What did people think of the ending of the Ingle podcast?

If you have listened to it you will know what I am referring to.


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> What did people think of the ending of the Ingle podcast?
> 
> If you have listened to it you will know what I am referring to.


He's not bad at all! Could certainly hold his own as a busker


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Listened to the Jane Couch pod. 

About 50 minutes or so in I nearly quit on it. Glad I didn't though. It gets better as it goes along. 

Well worth the listen.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156616866909085696


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Listened to around half an hour of the Pat Lynch pod. Seemed good but I was absolutely knackered at the time so I'll finish it tonight.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

I am a bit behind with these. Just listening to Ian Darke. Just hearing him talk boxing brought back loads of memories. 

He has loads of well practiced anecdotes, can imagine him swapping them in press rooms, or dishing them out at dinner functions. 

Liked the Frank Maloney quote "they've killed Lou Duva! I think he's dead! ", talking about Prince Naseem being a prat, and interviewing a naked Marvin Hagler.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

knockout artist said:


> He's not bad at all! Could certainly hold his own as a busker


I am sure there are videos online of him singing and playing guitar, maybe being interviewed by that Michelle Joy Phelps.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

He needs better guests


----------



## ORG83 (Sep 22, 2014)

Bob Weaver said:


> I am a bit behind with these. Just listening to Ian Darke. Just hearing him talk boxing brought back loads of memories.
> 
> He has loads of well practiced anecdotes, can imagine him swapping them in press rooms, or dishing them out at dinner functions.
> 
> Liked the Frank Maloney quote "they've killed Lou Duva! I think he's dead! ", talking about Prince Naseem being a prat, and interviewing a naked Marvin Hagler.


Yeah the Darke one was like a stroll down memory lane. Loved it. Best one so far for me.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

ORG83 said:


> Yeah the Darke one was like a stroll down memory lane. Loved it. Best one so far for me.


Really enjoyable. Liked his Eubank stories too. Darke and big Glen are the best commentary team I remember in my lifetime.


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

I’ve listened to every one except the latest two & found them all brilliant until it got to Richard Towers & to be honest I barely believe any of it. 

The way he’s speaking & the stories he’s telling don’t sound natural at all. It’s a bit like listening an Amir Khan interview in that you can just tell it’s bullshit with the backtracking & speaking faster & saying something crazy then moving straight on to another subject. 

‘Stabbed a group of men 30 times each’ apparently & was out of prison the next year. Funny how apart from the kidnapping nothing else is online. 

Maybe it’s just me as I’ve been reading on Twitter other listeners who really enjoyed it.


----------



## Benny Blanco (Feb 18, 2017)

I fucked the Towers one off as well.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

Has anyone ever heard Martin Murray talk about his criminal past? 

He tends to down play it and focus on the comedic side. I found his stories much more relatable and enjoyable to listen to than Tower's stuff. More like an episode of Shameless than The Wire. 

He had a vegetarian mate who was always kicking off, got them nicked cause he threw a bottle of blue WKD in a chippy fryer for giving him half-cooked chips. 

Would be a good future guest. I might give his book a go as well.


----------



## Treccobay (May 20, 2014)

A Force said:


> I've listened to every one except the latest two & found them all brilliant until it got to Richard Towers & to be honest I barely believe any of it.
> 
> The way he's speaking & the stories he's telling don't sound natural at all. It's a bit like listening an Amir Khan interview in that you can just tell it's bullshit with the backtracking & speaking faster & saying something crazy then moving straight on to another subject.
> 
> ...


And the fight with the 30st bloke who killed 3 coppers with his bare hands


----------



## ORG83 (Sep 22, 2014)

Bob Weaver said:


> Really enjoyable. Liked his Eubank stories too. Darke and big Glen are the best commentary team I remember in my lifetime.


Easily the best. Such a good combination and so natural with each other.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Just finished the Billy Graham pod. Now listening to Wayne McCullough. 

Haven't heard a bad episode yet.


----------



## Benny Blanco (Feb 18, 2017)

Bob Weaver said:


> Has anyone ever heard Martin Murray talk about his criminal past?
> 
> He tends to down play it and focus on the comedic side. I found his stories much more relatable and enjoyable to listen to than Tower's stuff. More like an episode of Shameless than The Wire.
> 
> ...


His books a good read mate. He got into a lot of scrapes as a youngster. Seems a changed man now fair play to him.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The Wayne McCullough pod was excellent, but almost spoiled because it was recorded in a noisy coffee shop.

Some of the places used for the interviews have left a bit to be desired. For instance the one with Steve Collins at a railway station, and I realize Collins chose it, so it isn't Tris' fault.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

DB Cooper said:


> The Wayne McCullough pod was excellent, but almost spoiled because it was recorded in a noisy coffee shop.
> 
> Some of the places used for the interviews have left a bit to be desired. For instance the one with Steve Collins at a railway station, and I realize Collins chose it, so it isn't Tris' fault.


I think he is just recording them on his phone. Hopefully he will be able to invest in a mic soon, the sound quality in some of the episodes is the only problem with the podcast in my opinion.

I liked the McCulloch one too, if I remember correctly though he doesn't seem to think he lost a fight fairly in his career?

Seems to dispute every decision or have an excuse why it didn't go his way. More than most fighters even. Started to amuse me as the interview went on.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Bob Weaver said:


> I think he is just recording them on his phone. Hopefully he will be able to invest in a mic soon, the sound quality in some of the episodes is the only problem with the podcast in my opinion.
> 
> I liked the McCulloch one too, if I remember correctly though he doesn't seem to think he lost a fight fairly in his career?
> 
> Seems to dispute every decision or have an excuse why it didn't go his way. More than most fighters even. Started to amuse me as the interview went on.


The recording device isn't the problem. The locations are the real issue.

As far as McCullough disputing every decision or having an excuse why it didn't go his way goes, that is so typical among fighters.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

DB Cooper said:


> The recording device isn't the problem. The locations are the real issue.
> 
> As far as McCullough disputing every decision or having an excuse why it didn't go his way goes, that is so typical among fighters.


Cheers. I am not a big tech guy, just know the speech is often quiet and drowned out by the background noise. I struggle to hear some of them when I am running or what have you.

Regarding McCulloch, most fighters find it hard to be objective, I don't blame them its prob just human nature. I just found it funny how seemed to dispute everything, even the really one-sided results.

Nelson, Coldwell, and big Enzo were all pretty fair in their recollections I thought, owning up to some losses. (tbf hard for Enzo to dispute his losses as he was usually KO'd).


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Bob Weaver said:


> Cheers. I am not a big tech guy, just know the speech is often quiet and drowned out by the background noise. I struggle to hear some of them when I am running or what have you.
> 
> Regarding McCulloch, most fighters find it hard to be objective, I don't blame them its prob just human nature. I just found it funny how seemed to dispute everything, even the really one-sided results.
> 
> Nelson, Coldwell, and big Enzo were all pretty fair in their recollections I thought, owning up to some losses. (tbf hard for Enzo to dispute his losses as he was usually KO'd).


I burn Tris' pods to disk because I can get more volume out of them that way and go back easily is something is inaudible on first listening.

The fighters I have met all talk similarly to McCullough. Total belief and totally unable to accept anyone ever beat them fair and square. Nature of the beast.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159145855338917894


----------



## Glenmax777 (Mar 27, 2014)

Just subscribed to this after reading the thread. Think I’ll start with Ian Darke - what a voice. You could listen to him talk boxing all day long.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Have not listened to his podcast... Enjoy his writing He is like the last of the great boxing writers.

Mind you his articles are wasted on the Scene... They hardly raise a murmur or a response. The trolls on that website just too busy dissing boxers. To appreciate good quality articles on boxing.


----------



## Tin Can (Jul 20, 2019)

These are brilliant. Started listening because of this thread and really enjoyed the one's I've listened to so far. This long-form podcast/interview stuff is a great modern format. The Calzaghe, Billy Graham and McCrory ones are favourites so far - capture such genuine humanity. Big fan of Martin Murray's old stories too.

In a more wanky point - boxing fans are lucky that we get to know the personalities of fighters etc. There's a lot of access now in ways which dont happen in more mainstream, media-managed sports.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

Tin Can said:


> In a more wanky point - boxing fans are lucky that we get to know the personalities of fighters etc. There's a lot of access now in ways which dont happen in more mainstream, media-managed sports.


Yeah, we are lucky, and it does make a difference. It's one of the reasons my missus converted to being a fan so easily, she likes the characters and finds it easier to get involved as you feel you know the personalities and their stories.

Only other sport I can think of that comes close is golf.

Pretty much the opposite end of the spectrum in most regards, but if you ever go to a golf event you get really good access to the players.

You can get close enough on the course to listen to their conversations, see them in pubs and restaurants after, most will talk to you and do a lot of fan access events as well.

Also, other than Tiger Woods, most are happy to talk openly to the press and be themselves too.


----------



## Glenmax777 (Mar 27, 2014)

These podcasts are gold. So glad I took the recommendation off this thread. Tris is top class, just gets when to intervene and when to let the guest talk. Asks the hard questions and he’s obviously very well respected from the boxers, trainers etc.


----------



## ORG83 (Sep 22, 2014)

Finally decided to listen to the Richard Towers one, after so many comments on here. All I can say is what a load of bullshit! 

If he’s telling the truth he’s been charged with attempted murder about 10 times. A charge that is notoriously difficult to prove, so CPS are very reluctant to charge people with it and when they do, they’ve got great evidence and statistically they’re then normally found guilty. 

Yet this bullshitter has got off attempted murder charges so many times there can only be about 7 people in Sheffield he hasn’t tried to murder?! 

Also apparently pulled the trigger to kill his dad but the gun jammed? He’s as good at killing people as he was at boxing obviously.

There are also so many times he contradicts the details of another stabbing or shooting story, it’s funny as fuck. The first stabbing story, he’d only been there a couple of times, yet few minutes later he’s gone round enough to meet his friends old neighbour and had cups of tea with her?

The old adage is true, if you’re gonna be a bullshitter you better have a good memory! 

If you haven’t heard it, I’d recommend it as a laugh. I cringe for Tris Dixon though, he’s a smart guy and even he must have been sitting there politely thinking what a load of shite.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

ORG83 said:


> Finally decided to listen to the Richard Towers one, after so many comments on here. All I can say is what a load of bullshit!
> 
> If he's telling the truth he's been charged with attempted murder about 10 times. A charge that is notoriously difficult to prove, so CPS are very reluctant to charge people with it and when they do, they've got great evidence and statistically they're then normally found guilty.
> 
> ...


I liked the 30 stone criminal who murdered policemen with his own bare hands. In my head I was picturing Kingpin from Marvel comics. A big bald, white guy in a cravat and blazer.


----------



## ORG83 (Sep 22, 2014)

Bob Weaver said:


> I liked the 30 stone criminal who murdered policemen with his own bare hands. In my head I was picturing Kingpin from Marvel comics. A big bald, white guy in a cravat and blazer.


Ha ha that might have been my highlight too. Having checked the list of UK police officers murdered on duty, it's amazing it never made the papers?!

Breaking both his arms and legs!


----------



## SouthpawCounter (Oct 21, 2016)

Talking of murdered policeman I remember when I went to watch Millwall v Bristol City at the den and the Millwall supporters were singing a song about Harry Roberts


----------



## ORG83 (Sep 22, 2014)

SouthpawCounter said:


> Talking of murdered policeman I remember when I went to watch Millwall v Bristol City at the den and the Millwall supporters were singing a song about Harry Roberts


That's the only time I recall 3 coppers getting killed. Millwall fans are a classy bunch aren't they?


----------



## SouthpawCounter (Oct 21, 2016)

ORG83 said:


> That's the only time I recall 3 coppers getting killed. Millwall fans are a classy bunch aren't they?


Did he smoke three cops!


----------



## ORG83 (Sep 22, 2014)

SouthpawCounter said:


> Did he smoke three cops!


Yes mate, in 1966. The Shepards bush murders.


----------



## SouthpawCounter (Oct 21, 2016)

ORG83 said:


> Yes mate, in 1966. The Shepards bush murders.


Thought it was only one, surprised he was given parole.


----------



## ORG83 (Sep 22, 2014)

SouthpawCounter said:


> Thought it was only one, surprised he was given parole.


Didn't know that, just remember the name and fact it was 3 coppers and year England won World Cup


----------



## SouthpawCounter (Oct 21, 2016)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.te...-could-be-returned-to-prison-over-claims/amp/


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

Kevin Mitchell podcast is up on iTunes...


----------



## ORG83 (Sep 22, 2014)

Has anyone else listened to the Macklin’s Take podcast? Finding it really enjoyable, rate Andy Clarke and of course Macklin is a class act.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


> Kevin Mitchell podcast is up on iTunes...


Cheers. Will be listening to it in the car tonight.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Had a listen to the Adam Harper pod the other day. Found it really interesting. Feel sorry for him though. Hope he has nothing to worry about in later life but you never know.


----------



## paul12342 (Jan 14, 2013)

The Kevin Mitchell one is pretty decent I enjoyed it, he seems pretty honest about not preparing properly at all which helped contribute to his losses!

Part two of jackonory with Richard Towers next week however and I’m wandering what he’s gonna come up with!!!


----------



## ORG83 (Sep 22, 2014)

paul12342 said:


> The Kevin Mitchell one is pretty decent I enjoyed it, he seems pretty honest about not preparing properly at all which helped contribute to his losses!
> 
> Part two of jackonory with Richard Towers next week however and I'm wandering what he's gonna come up with!!!


Oh god, really? That'll be comedy gold.

He's "not about that life anymore" yet absolutely loved telling Tris about all the violence he'd apparently committed.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

paul12342 said:


> The Kevin Mitchell one is pretty decent I enjoyed it, he seems pretty honest about not preparing properly at all which helped contribute to his losses!
> 
> Part two of jackonory with Richard Towers next week however and I'm wandering what he's gonna come up with!!!


Mitchell's was good. But like so many before him he was full of excuses for his losses. Whether they are accurate or just his way of dealing with losing a few fights I guess we can never be sure.


----------



## paul12342 (Jan 14, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Mitchell's was good. But like so many before him he was full of excuses for his losses. Whether they are accurate or just his way of dealing with losing a few fights I guess we can never be sure.


Thing is I guess as a sportsman looking back in hindsight at a bad performance you can identify where you could of prepared better and what went wrong a lot easier. Doesn't change the result however


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

Kevin Mitchell staying up watching Only Fools and Horses after the Johanneson fight is just what I expected of him. 

I bet he was tucking into jellied eels with a whippet on his lap too.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

Mitchell was interesting. Didn't make much money, and what he did make he blew on booze and women. 

Wishes he hadn't taken the Burns or Katsidis fights, but thinks he should have taken the Khan fight even though it was a poor payday. (speaks highly of Khan and Burns as fighters). 

Turned down Brandon Rios as the money was terrible. (John Murray ended up taking the fight, and he said it was shocking in his interview). 

Injured his eye in the Prescott fight which caused him vision and balance problems for a lot of his career afterwards.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

Just rewatched Mitchell vs Katsidis.

Stacey Solomon, (from X Factor, Loose Women and all that reality nonsense), butchers the national anthem before the fight.


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

Just got into these and am playing catsup. Mitchell and Couch done, Darke next. Thanks @wesshaw1985. :good


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

paul12342 said:


> Thing is I guess as a sportsman looking back in hindsight at a bad performance you can identify where you could of prepared better and what went wrong a lot easier. Doesn't change the result however


Without pointing at Mitchell in particular, I think there is much more to fighters not being able to accept their losses.


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

Listening to the Outlaw Joe C Wales one. Really good, very candid. TD a great interviewer.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164207012437200896


----------



## paul12342 (Jan 14, 2013)

Struggled with part two of towers. His stories just go all over the place it did my head in a little bit.


----------



## mjhealy (Aug 26, 2013)

paul12342 said:


> Struggled with part two of towers. His stories just go all over the place it did my head in a little bit.


I struggled with the first one. Only made it half way through before abandoning it. Think I will give this one a miss.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

I have enjoyed every one l have listened to so far. But l am not interested in listening to Towers ll. There were enough tall tales in the first episode for this lifetime.


----------



## ORG83 (Sep 22, 2014)

DB Cooper said:


> I have enjoyed every one l have listened to so far. But l am not interested in listening to Towers ll. There were enough tall tales in the first episode for this lifetime.


The fact he's been asked to do a second one seems to have validated it all in his head and he's turned up the gangster bullshit to 11.

It's cringe as fuck.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

ORG83 said:


> The fact he's been asked to do a second one seems to have validated it all in his head and he's turned up the gangster bullshit to 11.
> 
> It's cringe as fuck.


Won't be going there.

Just started listening to the Yaqui Lopez pod. There's a few laughs in it. Tris is pissing himself laughing at one stage and so was I.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

DB Cooper said:


> The Steve Collins pod was a good listen. His comments on Freddie Roach were particularly interesting.


What did you think about his comments on the Camara and Morgan fights? (Think I have the right fights).

He won both by ko in the third, but said he feels bad because neither guy got a fair shot. Wouldn't say more in case he ended up in court?

Pressured into taking a dive maybe?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Bob Weaver said:


> What did you think about his comments on the Camara and Morgan fights? (Think I have the right fights).
> 
> He won both by ko in the third, but said he feels bad because neither guy got a fair shot. Wouldn't say more in case he ended up in court?
> 
> Pressured into taking a dive maybe?


Yeah, good question. That he didn't seem to want to elaborate made me wonder all sorts of things.

Perhaps the answer can be found in his book?


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

DB Cooper said:


> Yeah, good question. That he didn't seem to want to elaborate made me wonder all sorts of things.
> 
> Perhaps the answer can be found in his book?


Don't think so. I am sure he joked he was going to release another one when he dies with all the real scandal.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166682646664990720


----------



## ORG83 (Sep 22, 2014)

I’ve mentioned it before in the thread but I’d really recommend the Macklin’s Take podcast. 

Macklin & Andy Clarke make a good team and they’ve had some great guests. Latest one is Peter Buckley, which is well worth a listen.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

ORG83 said:


> I've mentioned it before in the thread but I'd really recommend the Macklin's Take podcast.
> 
> Macklin & Andy Clarke make a good team and they've had some great guests. Latest one is Peter Buckley, which is well worth a listen.


Will need to check it out.

I listen to the TKO one with Carl Frampton. It's pretty good, not as in - depth as Tris Dixon, more lightweight. Fun though, with good guests and insight.


----------



## paul12342 (Jan 14, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166682646664990720


Really enjoyed this episode, one of the best episodes in a while,


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

paul12342 said:


> Really enjoyed this episode, one of the best episodes in a while,


Just listened. Was very good, a likeable guy, with some good stories.

I always thought Chisora must have some kind of "issues" and it sounds like that's the case. Even if he doesn't specify what exactly.

All the Klitschko stuff is interesting.

Oh, and if big Don reckons he can take Haye in a boxing match then I say get it made. Maybe Haye is so shot Charles gets the win. :stir


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169137889374064641


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

paul12342 said:


> Really enjoyed this episode, one of the best episodes in a while,


Started listening to the Don Charles pod today. Will finish it in the morning.

Really enjoying it.


----------



## Glenmax777 (Mar 27, 2014)

The Don Charles one is great. Halfway thought Colin Hart now. Really top class, covers every big name basically and amazing anecdotes with them.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Glenmax777 said:


> The Don Charles one is great. Halfway thought Colin Hart now. Really top class, covers every big name basically and amazing anecdotes with them.


Charles has some respect for David Haye but no love. Said something along the lines of "one day I'll get him."


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

The Jimmy Tibbs one was fascinating. I had no idea he'd done a ten year stretch for attempted murder.

Here's an interesting article on the officer involved in the Tibbs' case: 
https://www.pressreader.com/uk/the-scotsman/20190104/281801400093698


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

ant-man said:


> The Jimmy Tibbs one was fascinating. I had no idea he'd done a ten year stretch for attempted murder.
> 
> Here's an interesting article on the officer involved in the Tibbs' case:
> https://www.pressreader.com/uk/the-scotsman/20190104/281801400093698


Cheers.

I had known about his conviction, but didn't know any details. I had hoped he would elaborate a little in the interview, but he downplays it all.

Tibbs denies his family were gangsters, but they are mentioned as such by a good few sources. Don't blame him for keeping his mouth closed though, makes sense for a lot of reasons.

Whether they were full on gangsters or not, they were clearly a dangerous family to get into a feud with. Even judged by the standards of the time.


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

Around a hour into the Colin Hart one and throughly enjoying it

On and I'm guessing somewhere down the line he has been fobbed off by Joshua


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

Bob Weaver said:


> Cheers.
> 
> I had known about his conviction, but didn't know any details. I had hoped he would elaborate a little in the interview, but he downplays it all.
> 
> ...


Here's another interesting video that goes into detail on the charges.


----------



## ORG83 (Sep 22, 2014)

I remember him saying before something along the lines of “I had to do something to avoid my family getting hurt!” as if he was some innocent who had to do what he did to protect his family.

He’s a fucking scumbag, never liked him for it and fact he’s always tried to downplay it with shot like that, rather than just admit he was wrong. 

Not a great look admitting you tried to stab someone to death.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

Was wondering who people would like to feature on this podcast? 

Off the top of my head I would like any of the following:

Jim Watt
Barry McGuigan
John Conteh
Mickey Vann
Victor Laughlin
Audley Harrison
Danny Williams
Robin Reid
Carl Thompson
Eamon Mcgee

Would be happy for any of the big names too, (Lennox, Hatton, Naz, Bruno etc), but they might be harder to get. Also any of the established trainers that have yet to feature. 

Cheers.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

Bob Weaver said:


> Was wondering who people would like to feature on this podcast?
> 
> Off the top of my head I would like any of the following:
> 
> ...


Danny Williams is always top of my list...


----------



## Benny Blanco (Feb 18, 2017)

Bob Weaver said:


> Was wondering who people would like to feature on this podcast?
> 
> Off the top of my head I would like any of the following:
> 
> ...


Wouldn't mind Julius Francis.


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

Isn't Bruno on soon?


----------



## paul12342 (Jan 14, 2013)

I listened to the Colin Hart one but to be honest I enjoyed it but at times found it a little bit rose tinted at times.

I remember reading Harts columns at times and finding them a rather bit crap at times. At times in the podcast I found myself thinking that he was really lucky to be sent to the fights he went to for the Sun however could another journalist done a better job reporting on them.

The part where he tells the stories of going to Holmes house or Ali letting him in his hotel room and being able to do that that left me thinking he was real lucky to be in the right places at the right times .

However when he mentioned that no fighter nowadays wold allow that left me thinking, perhaps the reason why is because they learnt from the previous generations fighters who allowed journalists into their circles and proceeded to be stitched up.

Interesting pod that one but maybe I’m probably in the minority but I just found Hart slightly a bit of a relic of his times.Seemed like he didn’t have much positivity toward boxing at all these days now he’s off the Suns gravy train.

Basically for some one who managed to see so much amazing boxing his love for it didn’t seem to shine through for me , now that he don’t report on it so much.


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

Bob Weaver said:


> Was wondering who people would like to feature on this podcast?
> 
> Off the top of my head I would like any of the following:
> 
> ...


The shawn porter one is also a good listen, if he could get any more american fighters or trainers that would be great to get a whole different perspective on sport. Antonio Tarver, Andre Ward, Tim Bradley, James Toney etc


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

Be good to get a ex matchmaker on for one of the big promoters. Someone whose no longer in the game or loyal to someone so could freely talk about the business of getting fighters matched


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

knockout artist said:


> The shawn porter one is also a good listen, if he could get any more american fighters or trainers that would be great to get a whole different perspective on sport. Antonio Tarver, Andre Ward, Tim Bradley, James Toney etc


Would really like some American or international guests. Obviously more difficult to get on the show, but the different perspectives into boxing would be great.

Think Ward would be top of my list. An intelligent, funny man with a lot to say.

Never liked him when he was active, always thought he was a cheat, but I have really warmed to him since.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

ORG83 said:


> I've mentioned it before in the thread but I'd really recommend the Macklin's Take podcast.
> 
> Macklin & Andy Clarke make a good team and they've had some great guests. Latest one is Peter Buckley, which is well worth a listen.


Thanks for the recommendation.

Finally got the chance to listen yesterday. Was really good. I listened to the Groves and Andy Lee ones. Both really interesting.

Will catch up with the rest when I can.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

Bob Weaver said:


> Thanks for the recommendation.
> 
> Finally got the chance to listen yesterday. Was really good. I listened to the Groves and Andy Lee ones. Both really interesting.
> 
> Will catch up with the rest when I can.


The Carl Froch one!

Not sure if he has gone full mental or if he is at the wind up with all the flat earth, moon landing, third eye, smart meter, fluoride nonsense.

I know Lee believes it, but he seems thick as mince. Carl seems much brighter, but he clearly still looks up to his brother quite a bit.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

redandwhiterob said:


> Isn't Bruno on soon?


The Frank Bruno pod has been uploaded and is available now.


----------



## ORG83 (Sep 22, 2014)

Bob Weaver said:


> The Carl Froch one!
> 
> Not sure if he has gone full mental or if he is at the wind up with all the flat earth, moon landing, third eye, smart meter, fluoride nonsense.
> 
> I know Lee believes it, but he seems thick as mince. Carl seems much brighter, but he clearly still looks up to his brother quite a bit.


I'd hope he's on the wind up, but it's fucking dead pan as fuck if it was? He's just an odd fucker is Froch.

Plus he must have taken about 3 million headshots in his career, so they've gotta take effect at some point.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

ORG83 said:


> I'd hope he's on the wind up, but it's fucking dead pan as fuck if it was? He's just an odd fucker is Froch.
> 
> Plus he must have taken about 3 million headshots in his career, so they've gotta take effect at some point.


Either way it's funny.

Takes a lot of balls to be that big a wind up merchant, or to openly talk do much rubbish if he actually believes it all.

Wonder if he will go full David Icke and start wearing shell suits and going on about lizard people?


----------



## ORG83 (Sep 22, 2014)

Bob Weaver said:


> Either way it's funny.
> 
> Takes a lot of balls to be that big a wind up merchant, or to openly talk do much rubbish if he actually believes it all.
> 
> Wonder if he will go full David Icke and start wearing shell suits and going on about lizard people?


Hopefully?! Although the conviction he was talking about flat earth with kinda makes him there already.


----------



## Jon_Snow (Sep 10, 2016)

wesshaw1985 said:


> Danny Williams is always top of my list...


Tris has said he gets this request a lot nd he has asked williams but he isn't keen to do one.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

paul12342 said:


> I listened to the Colin Hart one but to be honest I enjoyed it but at times found it a little bit rose tinted at times.


I enjoyed the Colin Hart one more than I expected to. Some gems among the rough there.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Just started listening to the Frank Bruno pod.

Was rolling laughing with Frank as he explained the Black & Decker to Tris, who couldn't hold it together either.










Haw! Haw! Haw! Haw!


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

carl froch would be good!


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

So far my favourite has been Ian Darke. Better story teller than Colin Hart.


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

ant-man said:


> So far my favourite has been Ian Darke. Better story teller than Colin Hart.


Tbf to Hart he is very old man and was obviously struggling a bit. Agree about Darke though, great story teller


----------



## ORG83 (Sep 22, 2014)

redandwhiterob said:


> Tbf to Hart he is very old man and was obviously struggling a bit. Agree about Darke though, great story teller


Yeah Hart was struggling at times, but that's completely understandable given his age and his life experiences. Got a lot to remember.


----------



## ORG83 (Sep 22, 2014)

Just been listening to the Bruno one. Big Frank is always great value for money.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

ORG83 said:


> Just been listening to the Bruno one. Big Frank is always great value for money.


big fan of Bruno. Another top interview from Tris...


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

ORG83 said:


> Just been listening to the Bruno one. Big Frank is always great value for money.


Came across as more honest and realistic about his career than most former fighters do. A funny man too, and when he laughs you just can't help laughing with him.

Haw! Haw! Haw! :lol:


----------



## ORG83 (Sep 22, 2014)

DB Cooper said:


> Came across as more honest and realistic about his career than most former fighters do. A funny man too, and when he laughs you just can't help laughing with him.
> 
> Haw! Haw! Haw! :lol:


He was so honest. There wasn't a single "well on that night, my girlfriend's cat had just died, so she was emotional, I was emotional, so I really wasn't in the right frame of mind and that's why I lost!" BS.

With all the arguments about that dickhead cricketer getting a knighthood, I wanna know why he isn't Sir Frank yet?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

ant-man said:


> So far my favourite has been Ian Darke. Better story teller than Colin Hart.


Listening to Ian Darke now.

"...and Frank Moloney says 'Lou Duva is dead.' " :rofl


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

ant-man said:


> So far my favourite has been Ian Darke. Better story teller than Colin Hart.


Colin Hart said Naseem Hamed shouldn't be in the IBHOF.

Says it all about Colin Hart, doesn't it?


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

Tris if your reading this can you do Stuart Hall and find out about the few years he was in ibiza as well.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176894972609662978

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179438401818374144


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181952498397044737


----------



## mjhealy (Aug 26, 2013)

Does anyone know why I cannot see when people upload tweets? I can only see the blue twitter bird symbol? 

I am logged in on Twitter on this PC too so dont see why I wouldnt be able to see them?


----------



## ORG83 (Sep 22, 2014)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181952498397044737


Really disliked this one. Typical of the BBBC, Smith refused to acknowledge any of the referees being shit and basically acknowledged that a judge isn't sanctioned if they have a complete shocker, with lines like "if they see the fight that way that's the way he saw the fight."

Also refused to admit home cooking decisions. Always thought this guy was a bit of a cunt, now I know for sure.

I also think Tris is a bit of a pussy. He let's so much slide, like Smith basically denying home cooking Tris just goes "ok", when as a serious boxing journalist he should call him on such a blatant lie.


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

s


ORG83 said:


> Really disliked this one. Typical of the BBBC, Smith refused to acknowledge any of the referees being shit and basically acknowledged that a judge isn't sanctioned if they have a complete shocker, with lines like "if they see the fight that way that's the way he saw the fight."
> 
> Also refused to admit home cooking decisions. Always thought this guy was a bit of a cunt, now I know for sure.
> 
> I also think Tris is a bit of a pussy. He let's so much slide, like Smith basically denying home cooking Tris just goes "ok", when as a serious boxing journalist he should call him on such a blatant lie.


It's the way the game works. It's a relaxed podcast chat with people in the game not panorama. If he were to get uppity with fighters and other folk in the game he'd very quickly burn bridges which could cost him his livelihood


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

mjhealy said:


> Does anyone know why I cannot see when people upload tweets? I can only see the blue twitter bird symbol?
> 
> I am logged in on Twitter on this PC too so dont see why I wouldnt be able to see them?


I get that when I view the site from my work computer, but Twitter is blocked on work stuff, where it doesn't seem to be on your device. Sorry buddy.


----------



## ORG83 (Sep 22, 2014)

redandwhiterob said:


> s
> 
> It's the way the game works. It's a relaxed podcast chat with people in the game not panorama. If he were to get uppity with fighters and other folk in the game he'd very quickly burn bridges which could cost him his livelihood


Yeah I know that, it's pretty obvious. Doesn't mean I like it though.

Anyway, I'm not saying he starts going all Piers Morgan on them, but people like Robert Smith have a duty to be transparent and honest. Not obviously lie!

Journalists also have a duty to challenge obvious lies. Go listen to this one. Smith asserts that referees do get taken to task if they make bad decisions, etc and journalist Tris quite literally goes "ok". Why not query what happens?

It's all too pally pally whilst also happily going along with the oh so typical and boring digging out of boxing fans, along the lines of "all these so called experts!". There is a chance that actual boxing fans do actually know quite a bit about boxing, so when a ref or judge for example make a monumental fuck up, why is it accepted that they're not in the wrong and people who point it out are "so called experts"?


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

Think I will give this one a miss. Never liked Smith, always has a real slimey vibe.

Tris doesn't really ask any probing questions in these podcasts. He tends to let the interviewee respond in their own way. 

There are times where I feel he could push more, or ask some obvious follow up questions, but it's clearly not his focus on these. Think he gets a lot of good content doing it his way though, so can't complain too much.


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

I thought the Robert Smith one was okay considering he's a pen pusher and represents a governing body so is bound to be on the boring 'fuddy duddy' side compared to some of the other characters you get in the game. These organisations attract fussy 'committee' types who are pedantic by nature and always want to see everything done by the book. I thought he came over quite well, at least he's a true boxing man at heart.

As for the criticism of Tris Dixon, if he's too nice a guy to be an investigative journalist then he only goes up in my estimation. I'm not listening to these podcasts for that anyway. I like the good vibes.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Listened to the Bruce Trampler pod. Love those old stories of the Ali days and Trampler had plenty and he wasn't just blowing up his own tyres telling them. His honesty when talking about Arum, whom he worked for for something like 40 years, also made for interesting listening.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

In the Bruce Trampler pod he revealed he had been present for 13 ring deaths. Now that is eerie.


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

DB Cooper said:


> Listened to the Bruce Trampler pod. Love those old stories of the Ali days and Trampler had plenty and he wasn't just blowing up his own tyres telling them. His honesty when talking about Arum, whom he worked for for something like 40 years, also made for interesting listening.


It's a good one. I listened to it yesterday.

Also listened to Dave Allen's. He runs 10 miles in 60 minutes. That's pretty impressive to me, shows what a natural athlete he is.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

ant-man said:


> It's a good one. I listened to it yesterday.
> 
> Also listened to Dave Allen's. He runs 10 miles in 60 minutes. That's pretty impressive to me, shows what a natural athlete he is.


Chasing the ice cream van?


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

I think I enjoyed the Allen one, can't really remember it in detail though. 

Has a weird relationship with his dad? Used to take him out of school to train for sports days? 

Allen thinks his dad is only interested in him as a boxer and not as a man or some such. weird set up if true.


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

i think dixon is a really good host. lets people speak, a skill that kugan has as well. i was listening to one with that idiot heavy d the other day. he was interrupting the guest to ask him a new question, then answering it for him. just awful.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184365352861470720


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

Fucking brilliant these are.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184365352861470720


I dip in and out of these dependent on whether I like the person interviewed.

I'll defo listen to this one.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Tris Dixon is fuckin hench ain't he.


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

jonnytightlips said:


> Tris Dixon is fuckin hench ain't he.


He co founded Stonehenge Crossfit. 
https://www.stonehengecrossfit.com/meet-the-team


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Good catch Tris


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188044552537550848


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Listened to the Bones Adams pod. He sounded more like 75 than 45. Interesting though. Not to mentioned mixed up.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1189865222309367808


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

raymann said:


> i think dixon is a really good host. lets people speak, a skill that kugan has as well. i was listening to one with that idiot heavy d the other day. he was interrupting the guest to ask him a new question, then answering it for him. just awful.


Agree.

I gave the Carl Frampton TKO podcast a go the other week and Frampton's co-host completely ruins it by talking far too much. He seemingly thinks people are tuning in to listen to his insights. They're not. Less is more.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

Just catching up with these. The Caldwell and Trampler episodes were both excellent. 

Glad I wasn't about when Big George had his episode in the dressing room before his first retirement. A hallucinating George Foreman would be terrifying!


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192130677342396416


----------



## ORG83 (Sep 22, 2014)

For anyone whose been listening to the Macklin’s Take podcast too, DO NOT listen to the Cherrelle Brown one. 

It’s basically an hour of an angry, self entitled, bitter **** moaning about how it’s not fair that she’s not been given any opportunities. Despite turning down a chance to fight Chantelle Cameron. 

The only redeeming feature of the whole episode is hearing Macklin getting obviously frustrated with her moaning and calling her out on turning down the Cameron fight. Lol.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

ORG83 said:


> For anyone whose been listening to the Macklin's Take podcast too, DO NOT listen to the Cherrelle Brown one.
> 
> It's basically an hour of an angry, self entitled, bitter **** moaning about how it's not fair that she's not been given any opportunities. Despite turning down a chance to fight Chantelle Cameron.
> 
> The only redeeming feature of the whole episode is hearing Macklin getting obviously frustrated with her moaning and calling her out on turning down the Cameron fight. Lol.


I had avoided that one so far. Will continue to do so.


----------



## ORG83 (Sep 22, 2014)

DB Cooper said:


> I had avoided that one so far. Will continue to do so.


Yeah don't bother mate, it's terrible. She just fucking moans for an hour and has an answer for everything, whilst Macklin subtly keeps going back to "you've got to take what opportunities you can, when they come up."


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

ORG83 said:


> For anyone whose been listening to the Macklin's Take podcast too, DO NOT listen to the Cherrelle Brown one.
> 
> It's basically an hour of an angry, self entitled, bitter **** moaning about how it's not fair that she's not been given any opportunities. Despite turning down a chance to fight Chantelle Cameron.
> 
> The only redeeming feature of the whole episode is hearing Macklin getting obviously frustrated with her moaning and calling her out on turning down the Cameron fight. Lol.


There was about 5 mins that were interesting. The stuff on how expensive it is to get female journeymen, (journeywomen? Journeypeople?), and Macklins responses.

She was unbelievably bitter, moany, and entitled though. She turned down Cameron, and she turned down Katie Taylor's opponent from the weekend.

You can't say your not getting a shot if you have turned down title fights and eliminators, train at a gym Eddie Hearn regularly visits, can call up Spencer Fearon and are on a podcast with Matt Macklin!

There are fighters of both sexes who would kill for that kind of opportunity.

Reading between the lines, she has no interest in a risky fight unless it's Taylor, or she is the home fighter with the odds stacked in her favour.


----------



## ORG83 (Sep 22, 2014)

I’m might sound bad but as soon as she said she was a lesbian I thought “awww, that makes some sense!”. Just bleating on about how it’s not fair and why aren’t women being signed to big contracts, etc. 

Are you really that thick, that you can’t understand that there isn’t a commercial market for women’s boxing? No, you’re probably not, but that’s feminism for you, conveniently ignoring facts to push a “it’s not fair” agenda.


----------



## paul12342 (Jan 14, 2013)

Enjoyed the latest one with EMM quality stories. If I remember correctly I think that’s Tris favourite era and weight division I think I read somewhere. Tris seemed to be in his element and loving it this week.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

paul12342 said:


> Enjoyed the latest one with EMM quality stories. If I remember correctly I think that's Tris favourite era and weight division I think I read somewhere. Tris seemed to be in his element and loving it this week.


Looking forward to this one.

Listened to the start this morning and you could practically hear the smile in his voice. Perhaps the most excited Tris gas sounded since the Bruno one.

It's a good, diverse list of guests that he gets on.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194665176785719296


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194665176785719296


Listened today, it was really enjoyable.

I think Tris only needed to ask 3 or 4 questions in the whole two hours.

Atlas just going into full story telling mode.


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

Fascinating stuff as ever. As when on Rogan Atlas is great on the _real _Tyson and I know who's side I believe. :yep


----------



## One Man (Jul 13, 2018)

ant-man said:


> Fascinating stuff as ever. As when on Rogan Atlas is great on the _real _Tyson and I know who's side I believe. :yep


Go on.


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

One Man said:


> Go on.


Basically he talks about how Cus D'Amato tolerated Tyson even though he was an asshole, for the sole reason he knew Tyson was gonna be world champ, and not only that but the youngest ever, even younger than his previous charge Floyd Patterson.

Atlas is no angel but he says he pulled the gun on Tyson cos Tyson was inappropriately touching an 11 year old girl related to him (Atlas). Whereas Mike says Teddy was pissed off cos Cus preferred him to Teddy and that's why Teddy left.

I wasn't there lol and it's only opinion but from what I've picked up about Iron Mike he's always been a narcissistic bully and sociopath. I don't think those types ever change.

Saying that, I love Tyson's own Hot Boxin' podcasts and he's hilarious when he's high, among trusted friends (usually fellow Brooklynites) and not getting too philosophical and trying to be the ex bad guy reborn a sage, which is stretching it. :lol:


----------



## One Man (Jul 13, 2018)

ant-man said:


> Basically he talks about how Cus D'Amato tolerated Tyson even though he was an asshole, for the sole reason he knew Tyson was gonna be world champ, and not only that but the youngest ever, even younger than his previous charge Floyd Patterson.
> 
> Atlas is no angel but he says he pulled the gun on Tyson cos Tyson was inappropriately touching an 11 year old girl related to him (Atlas). Whereas Mike says Teddy was pissed off cos Cus preferred him to Teddy and that's why Teddy left.
> 
> ...


That might be right.
If you read how Tuson grew up though its not like he was destined to become more than a thug.
I think he overschieved.


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

One Man said:


> That might be right.
> If you read how Tuson grew up though its not like he was destined to become more than a thug.
> I think he overschieved.


100%.

Although I do get sick of hearing how the only way out of the hood is crime. Plenty of good folk work their way out.


----------



## One Man (Jul 13, 2018)

ant-man said:


> 100%.
> 
> Although I do get sick of hearing how the only way out of the hood is crime. Plenty of good folk work their way out.


Plenty is relatively speaking.
15-20 % is not plenty.Its quite few.


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

One Man said:


> Plenty is relatively speaking.
> 15-20 % is not plenty.Its quite few.


I don't buy the "I need to do crime in order to eat". I love the rap though. All my favourite music's made by degenerates. :smile


----------



## One Man (Jul 13, 2018)

ant-man said:


> I don't buy the "I need to do crime in order to eat". I love the rap though. All my favourite music's made by degenerates. :smile


The truth is always hard to buy.


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

One Man said:


> The truth is always hard to buy.


I'm not denying it's hard. There's no excuse for crime IMO especially when it very obviously impacts others eg violence.

Tyson did the crimes, did the time, fair play to the man. I think even the reborn supposedly laid back Mike is the same man still.


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## ORG83 (Sep 22, 2014)

Considering the life he’s had, Tyson has turned out pretty normal!


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

ORG83 said:


> Considering the life he's had, Tyson has turned out pretty normal!


I'm pretty pissed off his Hot Boxin' podcast is moving from Youtube to Apple. They were very addictive but they just won't be the same without the cameras there.

His co-host says Mike's lived the equivalent of a thousand lives.


----------



## One Man (Jul 13, 2018)

ant-man said:


> I'm not denying it's hard. There's no excuse for crime IMO especially when it very obviously impacts others eg violence.
> 
> Tyson did the crimes, did the time, fair play to the man. I think even the reborn supposedly laid back Mike is the same man still.


Many of the guys who end up doing it are already in self destruct mode.
They dont think right nor can they.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

ant-man said:


> 100%.
> 
> Although I do get sick of hearing how the only way out of the hood is crime. Plenty of good folk work their way out.


Tyson's own older brother is some kind of surgeon, (or doing white guy shit as Tyson would say).

Tyson supposedly cut him with a Razor while he slept after a youthful dispute about his studies:

https://www.express.co.uk/sport/box...son-cut-brother-rodney-razor-sleeping-spt/amp


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Bob Weaver said:


> Tyson's own older brother is some kind of surgeon, (or doing white guy shit as Tyson would say).
> 
> Tyson supposedly cut him with a Razor while he slept after a youthful dispute about his studies:
> 
> https://www.express.co.uk/sport/box...son-cut-brother-rodney-razor-sleeping-spt/amp


Don't trust Daily Express, Daily Mail, The Sun, The Star, The Mirror as gospel.


----------



## Glenmax777 (Mar 27, 2014)

Jamal Herring seems like a top man.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

Trail said:


> Don't trust Daily Express, Daily Mail, The Sun, The Star, The Mirror as gospel.


It's from Tyson's book. But I agree with your sentiment. All garbage.


----------



## mjhealy (Aug 26, 2013)

Teddy mentions not romantising the relationship and era with Cus and Tyson. Saying 'unfortunately I know things other people don't know'.

Do you think this in someway relates to Brin-Jonathon Butlers previous suggestions about Cus or something else?


----------



## One Man (Jul 13, 2018)

mjhealy said:


> Teddy mentions not romantising the relationship and era with Cus and Tyson. Saying 'unfortunately I know things other people don't know'.
> 
> Do you think this in someway relates to Brin-Jonathon Butlers previous suggestions about Cus or something else?


Has anyone outside of Butler even thought of that?
Went in on Felix Savon being gay aswell.
Clearly a fetishist.


----------



## mjhealy (Aug 26, 2013)

A lot of people reckoned Cus was gay but its quite a leap to go from gay to child abuser.

I have only seen Butler make that accusation, although I remember seeing somewhere a suggestion that Floyd Patterson had insinsuated something similar but after a quick search just now could not find anything to back that up.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

There have always been rumours about Cus being gay. Also some about him being a paedophile or whatever too. 

I couldn't care less if he's gay. The other stuff you can't really pay credence to unless there is some actual evidence. 

He was weird, successful, and not well liked. That's more than enough for some people to jump to the wrong conclusions, or to deliberately smear someone.


----------



## One Man (Jul 13, 2018)

Whats more sad is Butler is now a “respected” journalist.
Member of the TBR and famous author and I believe he writes fir the Ring aswell.
yet his claim to fame is his “gay” work.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197200630366048258


----------



## Benny Blanco (Feb 18, 2017)

Cus has been dead what 35 years now? If anyone had anything to say about him they should have said it already or let it rest. The man hasn’t been here for a long time to defend himself. Pretty pathetic IMO


----------



## paul12342 (Jan 14, 2013)

Not a podcast but theirs a interview with Frank Warren on the boxing social you Tube channel!
I watched the second part of it he talks Hamed , Benn , Tyson ,Mc cellan , dangers in boxing and the changes that had to be incorporated.

oh and the shooting

I found it really enjoyable old Frank was pretty open.

Also found he’s got a documentary out on him next year and also he’s got a autobiography due out next October According to Amazon.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

paul12342 said:


> Not a podcast but theirs a interview with Frank Warren on the boxing social you Tube channel!
> I watched the second part of it he talks Hamed , Benn , Tyson ,Mc cellan , dangers in boxing and the changes that had to be incorporated.
> 
> oh and the shooting
> ...


This is one?






Will take a listen when I get a chance :good


----------



## paul12342 (Jan 14, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> This is one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep that's the one


----------



## One Man (Jul 13, 2018)

Listened to the Micky Ward one.

Like always a good show.

But damn it was sad to learn Micky has CTE altough he is in his 50s now and doesnt seem to be affected.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

One Man said:


> Listened to the Micky Ward one.
> 
> Like always a good show.
> 
> But damn it was sad to learn Micky has CTE altough he is in his 50s now and doesnt seem to be affected.


Loved Micky as a fighter. I think we all did. But sad as it may sound, I would have been surprised if he didn't at some stage suffer CTE.

The head injuries Micky suffered in his last fight with Gatti - and no surprise the last fight of his career - were absolutely horrendous.


----------



## One Man (Jul 13, 2018)

DB Cooper said:


> Loved Micky as a fighter. I think we all did. But sad as it may sound, I would have been surprised if he didn't at some stage suffer CTE.
> 
> The head injuries Micky suffered in his last fight with Gatti - and no surprise the last fight of his career - were absolutely horrendous.


Indeed,one tough dude.
Crazy to think he still works on a forklift I think to this day.He still has a day job!
Some months ago MMA fighter Cat Zingano was on Joe Rogan's podcast and said she has CTE aswell and to be honest you can see it by how she moves in the cage.
Was surreal and sad to hear.She basically said she only fights because she is a single mom.
Rare case of a female fighter with CTE.Gorgeous woman aswell.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1198562406517166081


----------



## One Man (Jul 13, 2018)

Didnt even know he was still alive.

Legend.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199736051302096897


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

Dixon has said the Balleto podcast is the closest he has come to crying on one of these.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

The Ward one us very good. Just comes across as a really chilled out, down to earth guy as always. 

What a career too. Have most of it on a pile of old dvds I burned. Rarely disappoints.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202153284070494208


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1204142372319354882


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207348051100229632


----------



## paul12342 (Jan 14, 2013)

I enjoyed the McNeeley one. 
Bloody hell he slurs tho which is sad . I love the guests that Tris come up with such a brilliant range with so many different stories. Tris seriously has some contacts.

What I like about the podcast is that he don’t just go for the big names he goes for the smaller ones or lesser known ones but who equally paid such major parts in the history of the sport.

i was 14 when Tyson got out of jail and fuck me I remember it was literally massive when it come to him fighting again, every paper was all over it the news stations were all over it , it was bloody massive.

Bloody great days


----------



## paul12342 (Jan 14, 2013)

Jusr listened to the Xmas special and found it really enjoyable.

On another note however I had a boxing news annual which I was reading the other day where they interview
Tris and other ex editors of boxing news and never realised what a crown of thorns that job is.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Man I can't stand Peter McNeely. That interview in his dressing room before the Tyson fight is one of the most cringe inducing scenes I've ever seen.


----------



## One Man (Jul 13, 2018)

jonnytightlips said:


> Man I can't stand Peter McNeely. That interview in his dressing room before the Tyson fight is one of the most cringe inducing scenes I've ever seen.


I remember Jenna crom ESB mentioning to me years ago he hit on her during a interview haha.
Not that its anything wrong with it but it reeks with a sleazeball smell.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Tris' most recent interview is a 2nd interview with Adam Booth.

It starts out at the usually quality. Starts to wobble at bit towards the middle and ends up on the scrap heap.

Booth just seems to be trying too hard to be different and ends up confusing even himself.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

DB Cooper said:


> Tris' most recent interview is a 2nd interview with Adam Booth.
> 
> It starts out at the usually quality. Starts to wobble at bit towards the middle and ends up on the scrap heap.
> 
> Booth just seems to be trying too hard to be different and ends up confusing even himself.


Booth can either be really interesting, or impossible to listen to.

He's another of UK boxing's eccentrics, or at least he likes to give that impression.

Still really looking forward to listening to it though.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Bob Weaver said:


> Booth can either be really interesting, or impossible to listen to.
> 
> He's another of UK boxing's eccentrics, or at least he likes to give that impression.
> 
> Still really looking forward to listening to it though.


Overall it is still a decent listen. Interested to hear what you think.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

DB Cooper said:


> Overall it is still a decent listen. Interested to hear what you think.


I like him, and like his interviews when he wants to do them. He's a deep guy, happy to be speak his mind, gives something different than the usual boxing chat.

It does tail off towards the end. I think that's partly because he has limited appetite for boxing interviews.

There were a few interesting points.

Big promoters not interested in building prospects for as long. Too many people want on their cards.

Focus on his fighters not getting hit. For their health. Including sparring.

Conlon getting a big fight next year.

Kelly - Avenesyan depends on terms

Seems keen on Joyce - Dubois

All the psychology chat was interesting to me as well. It is a big part of boxing, and a big part of life. I agree with a lot of what he said, but it's not something I think about that often on a conscious level myself.

Managing the reality of a fight, rather than the story was an interesting concept and approach to coaching.

The cognitive dissonance required regarding head injuries if you are involved in boxing.

All the ped points he makes are spot on. We are all culpable. (some more than others). Also, he is right that the opponent should be compensated for loss of earnings.

He was spot on about Joshua's balance and the improvements he's made.

Booth and Haybe both speak very highly of Wilder, and both say they are not surprised by his achievements.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Bob Weaver said:


> He was spot on about Joshua's balance and the improvements he's made.


Booth's analysis of Joshua's improvement was one of the biggest take aways from the interview for me. Talked about how Joshua's static balance has always been first class but how he had worked on and improved out of sight his balance when on the move (he had a better word than that but that was the meaning).


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Bob Weaver said:


> Booth and Haybe both speak very highly of Wilder, and both say they are not surprised by his achievements.


Most who have sparred or worked with Wilder rate him far more highly than the armchair experts.


----------



## paul12342 (Jan 14, 2013)

I quite enjoyed the booth podcast I enjoy listening when he talks boxing I do understand how he can divide opinion tho.

I think it was at the klitschko vs haye final work out when haye went out and thfew a single punch on the pads and I was just left thinking they were trying to hard at the mind games.

However when Booth talks boxing I find it enjoyable . I think he has his mantra which he try’s to live his life by and infuse somewhat in his boxers.

what he was saying about the PEDs was spot on

Remember reading years ago an interview I think was in boxing monthly about his journey into being a boxing trainer after a injury I think he got playing football which then robbed him of his boxing career, 

I Remember thinking he must be a strong character to come back to succeed like he has and not let that set back define him.

Shocked He was over 50 now the last decade just flew by


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B7WUftRhefK/


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Got around to listening to the one with Froch and Joshua's cut man today. Worth the listen.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220032372458033159


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220032372458033159


Have been looking forward to Tris getting Duke McKenzie on.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Got around to listening to the Leroy Caldwell pod yesterday. By and large a sad story. Something like 7 years in jail. Fought some big names in his 64 fight career but never made good money.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220032372458033159


I'll give this a whirl tomorrow.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

I have a few to catch up on, any advice over where I should start between Eklund, Mckenzie, and Gallagher?


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Bob Weaver said:


> I have a few to catch up on, any advice over where I should start between Eklund, Mckenzie, and Gallagher?


I've only listened to Gallagher's from that 3 and enjoyed them.

He is always a little hard done by, but you definitely get his point of view from the interview.

Hes had to put up with a lot of unfair shit and you can tell its affected him.

I've always liked him more than most, and the interview reaffirmed that.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

Grant said:


> I've only listened to Gallagher's from that 3 and enjoyed them.
> 
> He is always a little hard done by, but you definitely get his point of view from the interview.
> 
> ...


Cheers. Was thinking of starting with that one anyway.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

Bob Weaver said:


> I have a few to catch up on, any advice over where I should start between Eklund, Mckenzie, and Gallagher?


I enjoyed the Duke McKenzie podcast...


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Although I mainly listen to Tris' podcasts I do listen to some of Matthew Macklin's as well.

Listening to Macklin's Barry Jones one a couple of days ago. A good listen. He comes out with some funny stuff and had Macklin laughing as well as myself.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

DB Cooper said:


> Although I mainly listen to Tris' podcasts I do listen to some of Matthew Macklin's as well.
> 
> Listening to Macklin's Barry Jones one a couple of days ago. A good listen. He comes out with some funny stuff and had Macklin laughing as well as myself.


Very funny that one


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222577926819995649


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

Have to say that these have been great recently. Really enjoyed Gallagher and Duke mckenzie


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

Tried listening to the Dickie Eklund one the other day and had to switch it off. 

No fault of Tris Dixon's, Eklund just had that dishonest vibe a lot of drug addicts have, and it really put me off. Wasn't sure I could trust what he was saying.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Bob Weaver said:


> Have to say that these have been great recently. Really enjoyed Gallagher and Duke mckenzie


I hadn't realized how ordinary Duke's amateur career was for a 3 division WBO titleholder. He said he won 30 from 60 and at one stage lost 17 in a row!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Michael Buffer's interview with Matt Macklin is a great listen. Buffer has a wealth of stories going a long way back.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

DB Cooper said:


> I hadn't realized how ordinary Duke's amateur career was for a 3 division WBO titleholder. He said he won 30 from 60 and at one stage lost 17 in a row!


He reminded me a lot of Johnny Nelson the way he described it. Being immature and looking up to the other fighters.

I have always liked him, but I thought he came across really well. Humble and respectful. Clearly loved his brothers too.

He also told the stories very well. I could picture them clearly. Great listen.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Bob Weaver said:


> He reminded me a lot of Johnny Nelson the way he described it. Being immature and looking up to the other fighters.
> 
> I have always liked him, but I thought he came across really well. Humble and respectful. Clearly loved his brothers too.
> 
> He also told the stories very well. I could picture them clearly. Great listen.


I was also thinking of the parallels with Nelson.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Bob Weaver said:


> Have to say that these have been great recently. Really enjoyed Gallagher and Duke mckenzie


Just started listening to the Gallagher pod. Admittedly I have only listened to 10 minutes so far, but he comes across as a guy who feels hard done by and thinks the world owes him.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

DB Cooper said:


> Just started listening to the Gallagher pod. Admittedly I have only listened to 10 minutes so far, but he comes across as a guy who feels hard done by and thinks the world owes him.


Yes. He's always the same. Miserable sod with a huge chip on his shoulder, thinks the whole world is against him. It might be part of the reason he is so driven and successful.

He is also a bit of a hypocrite. I have heard him a few times recently talk about how uk license holders shouldn't slag each other off, but then he is happy to give it out to fighters, judges, broadcasters, and promoters when it suits him.

That being said, he gets too much stick imo,and the people that send personal stuff to him or his family need sorting out.

He is also very successful, and his fighters all speak well if him as a coach.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224777832452235265


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Bob Weaver said:


> Yes. He's always the same. Miserable sod with a huge chip on his shoulder, thinks the whole world is against him. It might be part of the reason he is so driven and successful.
> 
> He is also a bit of a hypocrite. I have heard him a few times recently talk about how uk license holders shouldn't slag each other off, but then he is happy to give it out to fighters, judges, broadcasters, and promoters when it suits him.
> 
> ...


There were still some pearls to be found in the latter part of the Gallagher interview from a boxing perspective. But he is sour character.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

DB Cooper said:


> There were still some pearls to be found in the latter part of the Gallagher interview from a boxing perspective. But he is sour character.


The way he said he splits the opponents previous fights into 3 x 4 round periods and analyses them seperately, almost as separate fighters, went a long way to explaining some of the slow starts we've seen from some of his fighters, I thought.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

Grant said:


> The way he said he spits the opponents previous fights into 3 x 4 round periods and analyses them seperately, almost as separate fighters, went a long way to explaining some of the slow starts we've seen from some of his fighters, I thought.


Good point. I didn't think of that at the time.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Grant said:


> The way he said he splits the opponents previous fights into 3 x 4 round periods and analyses them seperately, almost as separate fighters, went a long way to explaining some of the slow starts we've seen from some of his fighters, I thought.


I liked that method he uses - splitting the opponents previous fights into 3 x 4 round segments.

You always get a few gems from listening to these guys, even the whiners.


----------



## Glenmax777 (Mar 27, 2014)

Barry Jones seems to be a great bloke and really easy to listen to.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Glenmax777 said:


> Barry Jones seems to be a great bloke and really easy to listen to.


Matthew Macklin did a podcast interview with Jones in October that is a good listen.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222577926819995649


Tris "Degale was booed on his debut"

Eubank Jnr "Well he is notoriously an arse hole outside of the ring. Maybe that's why he was booed?".

:lol:


----------



## paul12342 (Jan 14, 2013)

I really enjoyed the Eubank one...To be honest I could always take him and leave him before I always felt he
just played up to be just like his old man! After listening to it tho I found him quite a nice guy and quite screwed on!

Would love to listen to one with his old man tho....probably be about ten hours long but with some right gems i reckon!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Tris' podcast with Gavin Rees has been uploaded. Haven't got to listening to it yet.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

DB Cooper said:


> Tris' podcast with Gavin Rees has been uploaded. Haven't got to listening to it yet.


I'm halfway through the Barry Jones one.

Really enjoyable so far.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

Grant said:


> I'm halfway through the Barry Jones one.
> 
> Really enjoyable so far.


Yeah, he always comes across as a good, down to earth guy.

I will be honest, I didn't know much about his career until the Macklin and Dixon podcasts. A lot happened in a very short space of time.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Just noticed Tris has uploaded a podcast with Adam Booth where they breakdown Wilder-Fury II.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

DB Cooper said:


> Just noticed Tris has uploaded a podcast with Adam Booth where they breakdown Wilder-Fury II.


Oh cool.

I saw him tweet something, but didnt realise that it'd be available on the life stories platform.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230194040790011906


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

DB Cooper said:


> Just noticed Tris has uploaded a podcast with Adam Booth where they breakdown Wilder-Fury II.


Just listened. Very good.

They are planning to do a post fight reaction show, and do more of these for other big fights.


----------



## paul12342 (Jan 14, 2013)

Literally have had podcasts coming out my arse this week and most have been brilliant to be fair to listen to...

However Trises one with Claude is bloody brilliant I thought, the best I’ve heard in a long time ...literally i zoned out completely listening to his stories whilst in the bath.........if it wasn’t for the fact my seven year old son come and took the worlds smelliest dump in the toilet whilst I was chilling I would of gave that podcast a ten out of ten!!

I can’t blame tris for that tho...........super episode other then that....

in fact super weekend for boxing actually!!! Time to stop and smell the roses I guess


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Finally got to listen to Tris' podcast with Gavin Rees. 

Tris asked him about Broner : 'He would have beaten me 10 times out of 10".

What was Broner like as a bloke : 'He was a prick before, during after the fight."


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232717086285275137


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Matthew Macklin's podcast with Kal Yafai is a good listen. 

Comes across as a really good bloke and certainly has his head screwed on. Huge fight for him this weekend against Chocolatito Gonzales too. Career defining and he said financially he will be setup for life after this one.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235251082902851591


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome series. The Chris Sanigar one is an absolute MUST LISTEN. What great stories! 

Dixon's boxing knowledge is astounding. Is there anyone this guy doesn't know! :lol:


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

DB Cooper said:


> Matthew Macklin's podcast with Kal Yafai is a good listen.
> 
> Comes across as a really good bloke and certainly has his head screwed on. Huge fight for him this weekend against Chocolatito Gonzales too. Career defining and he said financially he will be setup for life after this one.


Puts the us money into perspective if 2nd (or 3rd?) on the bill on a non PPV fight is life changing. Good on him, always seemed like a good lad.


----------



## ISTILLSPEAKUMTROOTH (Dec 25, 2019)

wesshaw1985 said:


> I enjoyed the Duke McKenzie podcast...


Always found Duke a pleasure to listen to,and don't think we hear enough from him.He doesn't suffer from Fanboyism as much as most imo.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

I enjoyed the Michael Sprott podcast.

Danny Williams, Scott Gammer, Matt Skelton, Julius Francis, John McDermott and Audley Harrison would all make fun podcasts...


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Listened to Sanigar and Sprott today, both were excellent.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240327949653590019


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Really, really enjoy these, listen to most of them and will buy Tris' book on the back of them.

Sometimes feel as though a more standard approach would add something though. With some, Tris will skip how they got into boxing which is something I always enjoy.

Also, for the life of me I dont understand how he skipped how Barry Jones got his license back. That took a lot away from a great listen, for me.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

Grant said:


> Really, really enjoy these, listen to most of them and will buy Tris' book on the back of them.
> 
> Sometimes feel as though a more standard approach would add something though. With some, Tris will skip how they got into boxing which is something I always enjoy.
> 
> Also, for the life of me I dont understand how he skipped how Barry Jones got his license back. That took a lot away from a great listen, for me.


I could quite easily sit and watch 3plus hour video interviews going into the full background of each fighter...


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242725019681198081


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245026822988980225


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250474082128269312


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252145127629471746


----------



## paul12342 (Jan 14, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250474082128269312


Did you see the picture of himself he put on Instagram for his birthday.........the blokes built like a tank!


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

paul12342 said:


> Did you see the picture of himself he put on Instagram for his birthday.........the blokes built like a tank!


He's big into crossfit.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255529482125021184


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258026789714235393


----------



## Nurologic (May 5, 2016)

another brlliant podcast.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258026789714235393


Will give this a listen later.

The second fight against Froch was one of those where I was absolutely certain of the winner despite it being tipped as 50/50. Kessler to me in every part of the build up looked like a fighter who's heart wasn't in it and seemed resigned to losing before a punch was thrown. I don't know but there didn't seem to be any fire in him.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

Have loads of these to catch up with, no commute means I am listening to less podcasts. 

Looking forward to the Kessler and Andy Lee ones. Both good guys.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Bob Weaver said:


> Have loads of these to catch up with, no commute means I am listening to less podcasts.
> 
> Looking forward to the Kessler and Andy Lee ones. Both good guys.


Same. Loads of the BBC podcast with Bunce and Costello to catch up on too.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

Grant said:


> Same. Loads of the BBC podcast with Bunce and Costello to catch up on too.


I just read that Bunce and Castello are doing a classic fight watch along with famous fighters.

First episode is SRL discussing the Hearn's fight, they are also going to have Hatton on to watch the Tsyzu fight.


----------



## paul12342 (Jan 14, 2013)

Just listened to the Frank Warren podcast with Naz which was real decent! Also Frochs one with mc cracken is well worth a listen to this week.


----------



## paul12342 (Jan 14, 2013)

The Bunce and Costello podcast where they review a fight with the fighters amazing, this weeks one with sugar ray leonard was brilliant , an amazing insight


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

paul12342 said:


> The Bunce and Costello podcast where they review a fight with the fighters amazing, this weeks one with sugar ray leonard was brilliant , an amazing insight


Cheers. Will give it a listen ASAP


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

paul12342 said:


> The Bunce and Costello podcast where they review a fight with the fighters amazing, this weeks one with sugar ray leonard was brilliant , an amazing insight


Just listened. It's great.

You can hear how excited Costello and Bunce are to be doing it with SRL.

Leonard is great as always, does a good job of communicating what he was thinking and feeling.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260541539396268032


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263140384936468483


----------



## dominus (Sep 16, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258026789714235393


Could there possibly be a nicer guy in boxing than Mikkel Kessler?


----------



## One Man (Jul 13, 2018)

What happened to the Larry Merchant episode?
Its gone?


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Just started listening to Tris podcast, it's excellent I really enjoyed the one he did with Donaire and the one with Ian Darke. Just dl the Andy Lee one must give it a listen although I read Andy's book so not sure if there will be much new stuff in it.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Proper lost track of this since lockdown.

Miles behind.


----------



## ORG83 (Sep 22, 2014)

Grant said:


> Proper lost track of this since lockdown.
> 
> Miles behind.


Yeah me too. Which is good in a way, I do like accidentally building up a ton of ones to catch up on l, with any good podcast.


----------



## dominus (Sep 16, 2013)

Celtic Warrior 2.0 said:


> Just started listening to Tris podcast, it's excellent I really enjoyed the one he did with Donaire and the one with Ian Darke. Just dl the Andy Lee one must give it a listen although I read Andy's book so not sure if there will be much new stuff in it.


Did you enjoy Andy Lee's book? I have been thinking of buying it.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

dominus said:


> Could there possibly be a nicer guy in boxing than Mikkel Kessler?


Just listened last night. He came across great as usual.


----------



## One Man (Jul 13, 2018)

Celtic Warrior 2.0 said:


> Just started listening to Tris podcast, it's excellent I really enjoyed the one he did with Donaire and the one with Ian Darke. Just dl the Andy Lee one must give it a listen although I read Andy's book so not sure if there will be much new stuff in it.


I am curious how much he dwells on Manny Steward,I bet he has a few good stories.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265680736402710530


----------



## Furious (May 26, 2020)

I find it hard to listen or read anything by Tris Dixon the fraud after he single handedly destroyed boxing news with his awful journalism and awful editorship


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

https://podcasts.google.com/feed/aH...DIwLTA2LTAxVDA0XzQ1XzQ3LTA3XzAw?hl=en-GB&ep=6


----------



## paul12342 (Jan 14, 2013)

Listened to the Alex Arthur one earlier and It was brilliant, he goes on about how he was making weight for fights and it’s absoloute madness what he put his body through, he come across brilliant tho and very open about everything and eloquent with it!!


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

https://podcasts.google.com/feed/aH...DIwLTA2LTEwVDA5XzAwXzAwLTA3XzAw?hl=en-GB&ep=6


----------



## paul12342 (Jan 14, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


> https://podcasts.google.com/feed/aH...DIwLTA2LTEwVDA5XzAwXzAwLTA3XzAw?hl=en-GB&ep=6


Good episode this one, however I did find Doug rather hectic to listen to at times , what he spoke about however was real intresting.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

https://podcasts.google.com/feed/aH...EwjMkpSli4nqAhW0QRUIHW7iDX8QieUEegQICxAE&ep=6


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

paul12342 said:


> Listened to the Alex Arthur one earlier and It was brilliant, he goes on about how he was making weight for fights and it's absoloute madness what he put his body through, he come across brilliant tho and very open about everything and eloquent with it!!


Yeah. I've just finished that one.

The weight making stories are scary. Seems like he was lucky he didn't get hurt at some point.


----------



## ORG83 (Sep 22, 2014)

paul12342 said:


> Good episode this one, however I did find Doug rather hectic to listen to at times , what he spoke about however was real intresting.


god I couldn't listen to him when he was on I think top ranks Overseas broadcast team? Found him incredibly annoying!


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

paul12342 said:


> Listened to the Alex Arthur one earlier and It was brilliant, he goes on about how he was making weight for fights and it's absoloute madness what he put his body through, he come across brilliant tho and very open about everything and eloquent with it!!


Super episode. What an intelligent, articulate guy.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

https://podcasts.google.com/feed/aH...EwjL8bCM9prqAhWRr3EKHcv2D2EQieUEegQICxAE&ep=6


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

dominus said:


> Did you enjoy Andy Lee's book? I have been thinking of buying it.


Ye I did, some really interesting stuff in there about his days at the Kronk, Some really interesting characters in that gym and mentions a lot of insights into Manny Steward that are really interesting. I hadn't realized himself and Manny had actually fallen out at one point before patching things up. Some good stuff in there as well about his time in the amateurs doesn't pain the Irish setup in the best of lights.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278361042356232192


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

https://podcasts.google.com/feed/aH...EwiU-_qVlL7qAhWDoFwKHT-8CisQieUEegQICxAE&ep=6


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CDgVMKblN0L/


----------



## paul12342 (Jan 14, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CDgVMKblN0L/


Great episode this one


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

paul12342 said:


> Great episode this one


Looking forward to it. I always like listening to Richie talk boxing.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Bob Weaver said:


> Looking forward to it. I always like listening to Richie talk boxing.


Missed loads of Tris Dixon (shame on me). Has he interviewed Barry Jones yet?


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

Trail said:


> Missed loads of Tris Dixon (shame on me). Has he interviewed Barry Jones yet?


Yeah, I'm sure he has. Barry has also been on the matt macklin one too


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Bob Weaver said:


> Yeah, I'm sure he has. Barry has also been on the matt macklin one too


I'll have a lpok for both.

I think Barry Jones is fucking ace. Didn't Barry Jones fight Acelino Freitas in Doncaster or did I dream that up?

BN had a good Popo interview last week.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Trail said:


> I'll have a lpok for both.
> 
> I think Barry Jones is fucking ace. Didn't Barry Jones fight Acelino Freitas in Doncaster or did I dream that up?
> 
> BN had a good Popo interview last week.


Yup, Jones' only defeat and his last ever fight. Dropped Freitas in the 1st round too.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Grant said:


> Yup, Jones' only defeat and his last ever fight. Dropped Freitas in the 1st round too.


Shit. Doncaster Dome is pretty much walking distance from me. Just BoxRec it and I was here on that date too (15/1/2000). Missed a big one there.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Trail said:


> Shit. Doncaster Dome is pretty much walking distance from me. Just BoxRec it and I was here on that date too (15/1/2000). Missed a big one there.


Just a word of warning on the podcast with Tris, I found it a bit frustrating. They covered him losing his licence in depth and then he was just boxing again with nothing on how he regained it. Annoyed me a bit.

Thats going from memory though. Still defo worth a listen if you like Barry. And why wouldn't you tbf.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Grant said:


> Just a word of warning on the podcast with Tris, I found it a bit frustrating. They covered him losing his licence in depth and then he was just boxing again with nothing on how he regained it. Annoyed me a bit.
> 
> Thats going from memory though. Still defo worth a listen if you like Barry. And why wouldn't you tbf.


I only really know Barry by warming to him on BNation, how the fuck did he lose his license before I google it?


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

@Grant I'll give it a listen for sure.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Trail said:


> I only really know Barry by warming to him on BNation, how the fuck did he lose his license before I google it?


Dodgy brain scan mate.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Grant said:


> Dodgy brain scan mate.


Right. The man to the left of my posts had a few of those and also a screw loose.

I'll look into the Barry stuff in the morning. Thanks, bud!


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Grant said:


> Dodgy brain scan mate.


Thanks Grant. Top geezer.


----------



## paul12342 (Jan 14, 2013)

My top ones so far in no particular order

Ian darke
Alex Arthur
Richie woodhall
Chris Eubank jr
Ron Katz

Eubank come across really well to me which I didn’t expect!!!! I loved the Arthur and Darke episodes tho!!

Would love to hear him interview tho

Naz
Micheal Gomez
Scott Harrison
Johnny Armour 
Audley harrison

My super wish list tho would include Hagler and Duran !,,,


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Really enjoyed Richie Woodhall talking about his amateur days and going to the Olympics. I'd like to see fighters go more in depth on that sort of thing. Someone like Michael Conlan probably has some great stories from his amateur days.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

jonnytightlips said:


> Really enjoyed Richie Woodhall talking about his amateur days and going to the Olympics. I'd like to see fighters go more in depth on that sort of thing. Someone like Michael Conlan probably has some great stories from his amateur days.


Richie was frank and upfront about most things and consistent in that he concedes Glen Catley beat him, and watching the fight, is really the only conclusion one can really come to. Quality guy.


----------



## emallini (Sep 2, 2014)

Awesome podcast


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

emallini said:


> Awesome podcast


I think I have listened to every single one of them. My favourite podcast of any type and I listen to many.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

There's a James English podcast up where he interviews Tony Bellew and it is a great listen. Goes for about 2 hours.

It called "Anything Goes Ep 108 - World Champion boxer Tony Bellew tells his story"

Full of laughs and Bellew's telling of the story of his dad's 2 fight amateur career is a cracker.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

In that podcast Tony Bellew thanks the referee, Michael Griffin, for saving his life against Adonis Stevenson and he isn't joking around when he says it.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

https://podcasts.google.com/feed/aH...EwiU7euZlpbrAhVD1hoKHRkaDyYQieUEegQICxAE&ep=6


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296028152549060608


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297533365738967041


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296028152549060608


Finished 'The Cat's' podcast on my walk yesterday afternoon. One of the real warriors, "but if I had only opened my mouth a bit more I would have made the big money."


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297533365738967041


Tris to bring the 100 up with a bang and complete with Big Ben chimes in the prelude.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The Nigel Benn one was brilliant. Benn very honest.

I laughed when Tris asked Benn if he would consider moving back to the UK. Benn was like "ha, ha, are you serious, I love Australia, why would I move back?"


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301036448905392129


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Enjoyed Ed Robinson's recollections of his own boxing career and his comments on what it was like to work in his early days for Moloney and then Warren.


----------



## TheMole (Jul 2, 2017)

DB Cooper said:


> The Nigel Benn one was brilliant. Benn very honest.
> 
> I laughed when Tris asked Benn if he would consider moving back to the UK. Benn was like "ha, ha, are you serious, I love Australia, why would I move back?"


If you followed Benn career there was nothing new in this pod. Tris did not question him on quitting against Collins. Disapoting


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

TheMole said:


> If you followed Benn career there was nothing new in this pod. Tris did not question him on quitting against Collins. Disapoting


I was a bigger fan of Collins than Benn TBH.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303733579424452608


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFJnNoCl93d/


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310890169738944523


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CFJnNoCl93d/


Enjoyed the Nicky Piper one. He really believed he could beat Benn if he could have got another crack at him.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


>


Started listening to this one this morning. Thought she would be a staid character and wondered if it would even be interesting.

Goodman begins speaking to Tris, says "sorry I'm just getting off my horse" and then launches into how much she loved WWE and talking in detail about the Iron Shiek :rofl


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318642607241777153


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

DB Cooper said:


> Enjoyed Ed Robinson's recollections of his own boxing career and his comments on what it was like to work in his early days for Moloney and then Warren.


Just listened to this one.

He's a bit of a complex guy, but was very honest, very humble, and likable as usual.

The stories about his early days were really good, and he had a few funny stories.

Wonder if he meant Froch when he said some top level boxers that become pundits don't follow the sport that closely. :lol:


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321504089243553792


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## paul12342 (Jan 14, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


>


Good episode this one!! Bellew loves to play up to having some kind of loose cannon persona tho! 
Also he pretty much confirms what most people thought of his scoring aswell.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326575192961921027


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331261039267246080


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Matt Macklin's podcast 'Macklin's Take' has been doing some really good reminiscing stories on some of the great fights eg Eubank-Benn, Calzaghe-Lacy, Lewis-Holyfield etc.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Matt Macklin's podcast 'Macklin's Take' has been doing some really good reminiscing stories on some of the great fights eg Eubank-Benn, Calzaghe-Lacy, Lewis-Holyfield etc.


Matt Macklin has been through Anna Woolhouse. Jesus. He should be knighted.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Trail said:


> Matt Macklin has been through Anna Woolhouse. Jesus. He should be knighted.


Macklin's 'take.'


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

Listened to a few recently. All great. 

Nicky Piper, Bellew, Hauser, Sugarhill, Margaret Goodman, another couple I can't think of. 


Sugarhill was interesting. Seemed a bit spiky, think he was annoyed by something Dixon said about Manny early on. Think it was just a misunderstanding though.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


>


Liked the part where Welch said to spoke to Holyfield, as Evenader gloved up for Tyson 1, and Holyfield raised his fist said "I will prevail" and Welch thought, "he's mad he's going to get knocked out."

Holyfield's self belief was amazing.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


>


Haven't had a chance to watch this one yet. Diamante annoys the shit out of me. Perhaps I will find he's a decent guy after all? We shall see.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

DB Cooper said:


> Haven't had a chance to watch this one yet. Diamante annoys the shit out of me. Perhaps I will find he's a decent guy after all? We shall see.


turned it off after 10mins.
he's a wanker...


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


> turned it off after 10mins.
> he's a wanker...


Thanks for the heads up. Saved me 10 minutes of my life.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

The Groves one was excellent. Groves has always been a good talker, and he and Tris had a very good rapport. 

Really liked the extra length, (no ****) as well.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Bob Weaver said:


> The Groves one was excellent. Groves has always been a good talker, and he and Tris had a very good rapport.
> 
> Really liked the extra length, (no ****) as well.


Tris Dixon is an excellent journalist. His podcasts are so good.

If you haven't read his The Road to Nowhere book then I strongly urge you to do so. Absolutely legendary. I could just read that over and over again.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

Trail said:


> Tris Dixon is an excellent journalist. His podcasts are so good.
> 
> If you haven't read his The Road to Nowhere book then I strongly urge you to do so. Absolutely legendary. I could just read that over and over again.


Yeah, great book. He's a very good boxing journalist. Seems like a good bloke too.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Bob Weaver said:


> Yeah, great book. He's a very good boxing journalist. Seems like a good bloke too.


Definitely. Super nice fella.

All Matt Christie's stuff is fine too. He just waxes lyrically, there's no wonder that Boxing News get £130 of my money each year, is there? Boxing News has gone from strength since Tris and Matt were at the helm.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


>


Top man Wes. Thank you.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


>


Nice one, Wes. Boxing Life Stories never fails to please.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


>


Thank you, Wes. To be listened to first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


>


Listened to the Steve Robinson one while I was away. A real good listen. Enjoyed the Rick Sloane one too. Some of his stories from his time with Frazier, then the Kronk gym. Plus his boxing artwork. Made for an interesting life.


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

wesshaw1985 said:


>


He's priceless is MM.

"Boxing aside, I'm not a fighter at all. I mean obviously I got into a few fights..."

And LOADS more quotes like that delivered with not a hint of irony. Absolutely hilarious watch. :lol:


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354489496298024962


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Bob Weaver said:


> The Groves one was excellent. Groves has always been a good talker, and he and Tris had a very good rapport.
> 
> Really liked the extra length, (no ****) as well.


Yeh, it was first rate :good


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

I listened to the Barry Hearn one the other day.

At the Start Tris was saying something about having issues with his YouTube channel. Some people not turning up, and lots of abuse in the comments towards the people he was interviewing. 

The people that comment on YouTube are weirdos. Even weirder than us lot. Would he a shame if it was causing him problems, but he should just disable them.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357032276434034697


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357032276434034697


I will get into this one today.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Tris said in the Martin Murray podcast that he is abandoning Youtube and has returned to the audio only format.

Dickheads writing stupid comments under the Youtube clips seems to be the main reason.

No loss to me. I listen to them driving and walking.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


>


Nice one, Wes.

Can't beat Tris Dixon.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

Trail said:


> Nice one, Wes.
> 
> Can't beat Tris Dixon.


Agreed.
Porky Russ is a close second though


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364627689144012801


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364660130734870531


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


>


I thought Tris was canning the Youtube pods and going back to audio only? Perhaps he had already made a few that hadn't been uploaded before revising his plans?


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387447057343033347


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

https://podcasts.google.com/feed/aH...Ewi23bHcvpzxAhWpM-wKHZ6pD9QQjrkEegQIAhAF&ep=6


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415379180569735168


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

https://podcasts.google.com/feed/aH...Ewjc86Si2fTxAhUNTcAKHW53AvAQjrkEegQIBBAF&ep=6


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------

